# Can I do this to upgrade internal drive?



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

I have one more Tivo HD that hasn't been upgraded (my others are using external upgrades and the stock internal). I have a spare SATA/usb enclosure for a SATA drive. Can I use that enclosure connected to my PC via usb and run a backup of my internal drive to my PC, then swap the new 1TB drive into that same enclosure and run restore to it and do the upgrade that way? There are no recordings on the TivoHD internal drive currently, so the backup would be small.

I am trying to figure out if I HAVE to connect both drives to the PC at the same time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

What you are speaking of sounds like the "truncated back up" procedure using winmfs. It is the easiest and most basic of all. It really should be the very first thing done whenever removing a Tivo drive and connecting to a pc.

Yes. To do a truncated back up, only one drive at a time needs to be connected to the pc.

(click here)WinMFS - Beta Build 8 Guide


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give it a try this weekend with a 750GB DB35 I got on the cheap. 

OK, one more question: If I am going to use this method with the enclosure connected via usb, is there really any reason to shut down the computer prior to the backup and before the restore? It seems that step is only if one is using the drives connected via SATA, correct?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

larrs said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try this weekend with a 750GB DB35 I got on the cheap.
> 
> OK, one more question: ... is there really any reason to shut down the computer prior to the backup and before the restore?...


May not be necessary to shut down.

But if you don't get the desired results and you didn't follow instructions....??

The procedure is really easy if you follow the instructions.

Good luck.


----------

